

ShowHN : online quizzing platform - AbhishekBiswal

Hello.
Quizr is an online quizzing platform to create, share and play quizzes. You can create any type of quiz, add questions to it, and invite users to play it. Earn points ( by browsing and playing quizzes ) to promote the quizzes you have made and earn extra points when other users play your quizzes.<p>Here&#x27;s a beta key for HackerNews :<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;quizr.me&#x2F;?beta_key=hackernews<p>Please let me know about any bugs you encounter.
As we have just started, we would love some feedback or any tips.<p>Thank You!
======
0xdeadc0de
Fatal error: Call to undefined function getConnectionWithAccessToken() in
/hermes/waloraweb002/b442/moo.aksdadcom/quizr_root/pub/leaderboard.php on line
20

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
Fixed. Thanks!

